# harmonic balancer



## Qman (Sep 10, 2016)

Does anyone know what tool to use to hold the harmonic balancer to remove it. It is on a 2013 Cruze with the 1.8 LT


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A harmonic balancer would not cause an engine vibration.....it only acts as a damper to prevent the piston firing impulses from 'ringing' the crankshaft. The purpose of the damping is to prevent the crankshaft from work hardening and fracturing.

So, unless the balancer was actually broken, you would not be aware of its failure.
I cannot even guess why a dealer thought replacement was going to resolve anything.

The rotating components don't just go out of balance.

I think you should consider stopping by a independent shop and, after telling them the story, have them inspect the bottom of the car for evidence of the exaust hitting the floor.

I suspect, based strictly on the story you tell, that the car may have been incorrectly lifted on a hoist and a component was contacted (and bent) by that incident.
This thought because the concern was immediatly after undercar service.

The overfill likely caused no harm......the 1.8 is a rather tolerant engine with exception to timing belt service.

Good luck......report back please.

Rob


----------

